
Does CSS performance is a thing? - boraalparat
How do we calculate it? Using a framework like twitter-bootstrap is too slow or starting from zero worth the hustle.
======
phillipseamore
CSS performance is a thing, both the transfer of the CSS and the actual
performance of it.

Transferring unused CSS is a common problem, and adds weight to the page or
more resources to download before rendering (rendering is blocked until all
CSS has been retrieved and parsed).

CSS selectors have different performance, though it's negligible on most users
devices today. One common misunderstanding is the way CSS selector are
processed. They are processed from right to left, so a "#mystuff div" will
actually lookup all div's in the page and check if it's a child of #mystuff.

I never use any frameworks, they are not worth the hassle. Just start from
zero (expecting you actually know enough CSS). Typically, when I write CSS
from the ground up, it's just a few kilobytes without any unnecessary code.
Using more targeted CSS (I try and keep everything referring to ID's or
specific classes) you will also end up with less HTML (no "button button-big
button-blue button-shadow" classes all over the place).

